# Assignment of Element



## bob the piper (19 Dec 2004)

Would some one in a trade like Medical officer or Nurse get to choose their element (eg. Army, Navy, Air Force), or is it simply assigned by the powers that be in NDHQ or wherever?


----------



## Gilligan (19 Dec 2004)

I would assume it's just like any other trade where you get get to pick the force, but the powers that be pick where.  Although, I'm sure since they are the powers that be, they could choose the force for you as well if they were lacking in, say, Air Force trades.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Dec 2004)

While I am not 100 % certain, MO's, Nurses and other professionals get to choose the uniform they wish to wear. From my experience its like a 45/45/10 % split for MOs. The ones who choose a navy uniform do so because it is the sharpest looking of the three. Air Force has the smallest percentage because there is only one or two Doctors on their bases.

For nurses it is pretty much equal, but the do get asked their preference.

For the trades, you may be given a choice, but more likely, you'll just get told what uniform you are wearing, based upon a percentage of intake.


----------



## PRL ER NO (19 Dec 2004)

When I did my occupational transfer from the Res Infantry (R031) to Nursing Officer (R57), they, the powers that be, assigned me to the Land Force element.  I was out for a couple of years prior to my transfer so that was not the issue.  Others may have different experiences.  I work with 3 Doctors in the reserves, one was navy now army, one was airforce transfered to the Brigade Fd Amb and is now army and one that just joined and is army.


----------



## greener (19 Dec 2004)

On the application form I filled out in June, you get to select which element you'd like to be in. I picked air, I was put in sea. I imagine it's based on availability then preference.


----------

